# Im 5-6, too short to ride a 18.5 2015 Trek Marlin 5?



## noob77 (Feb 19, 2015)

I found one off craigslist that I may buy today for 350 almost new but it's a 18.5 frame which is technically medium but really close to a large. The smallest frame for this bike is a 17.5 which I tried out and seemed to be fine for my size. I realize there are size charts online but just curious if anyone thinks this will be a huge issue and if I should just pass being 5 foot 6 inches and this 29er having a 18.5 frame?

Thanks in advance to any replies.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Too big. 5'6" here..typical will ride the smallest 29er in a lineup.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Way too big.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The Marlin is sized such that the smaller frames that would fit you come with 27.5" wheels vs. 29". You would likely ride the 15.5" w/27.5" wheels.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Might be too big. I'm 5'6" too and started on an 18" 2000 hardtail with a long stem. The 16-17" fits a whole lot better.


----------



## noob77 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey thanks to all for the helpful replies. This forum is so quick with responses it's really appreciated. I guess I'll pass on this as I've talked to many bike experts who recommend in general going with a "small" frame for an entry level mountain bike because you want to be lower to the ground to feel everything. Most have told me a medium should be ok but small is ideal, however my friend who is a avid bike expert insists on getting a 29er, do I really need a 29er when for example, most 29er's that are trek start at 17.5 for the smallest frame which is a medium? Should I even bother with a 29er at my height or go down to the 27.5 with 15.5 as mentioned below? Although I did test out the marlin 5 at a local shop that was the 17.5 and it felt fine that was after they lowered the seat all the way down and put in a shorter seat pipe from another bike. Thanks!



TiGeo said:


> The Marlin is sized such that the smaller frames that would fit you come with 27.5" wheels vs. 29". You would likely ride the 15.5" w/27.5" wheels.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

noob77 said:


> Hey thanks to all for the helpful replies. This forum is so quick with responses it's really appreciated. I guess I'll pass on this as I've talked to many bike experts who recommend in general going with a "small" frame for an entry level mountain bike because you want to be lower to the ground to feel everything. Most have told me a medium should be ok but small is ideal, however my friend who is a avid bike expert insists on getting a 29er, do I really need a 29er when for example, most 29er's that are trek start at 17.5 for the smallest frame which is a medium? Should I even bother with a 29er at my height or go down to the 27.5 with 15.5 as mentioned below? Although I did test out the marlin 5 at a local shop that was the 17.5 and it felt fine that was after they lowered the seat all the way down and put in a shorter seat pipe from another bike. Thanks!


There is no hard and fast rule on all of this. A 17.5" bike with the seat all the way down does not fit you IMHO. You just have to go ride some bikes and ask the guys at the shop to figure out the best size. At 5'6", you are riding a smaller sized bike; the exact size will depend on the manufacturer. On wheel size, don't get hung up on it. 27.5 or 29 are the standards now and either is fine for your height. Again...5'6" here riding a 15.5" (small) 29er all day long, fits perfectly...anyone who says you have to be taller to ride one is simply wrong. I would make this easy and ride one of each - a 29er from a different brand (Specialized for example) and the Trek 27.5"...see what you like..they ride differently. The notion that you need a smaller bike to start out is wrong - a bike either fits you or it doesn't..period. Generally, a few inches of standover between your nuts and the top tube is preferred mainly so you can get off the bike safely in a hairy situation..its not a magic number and if you are short like us, you never have enough standover on most stock bikes IMHO. The length of the cockpit (basically from the seat to the handlebar) is really important and impacts far more than having only an inch of standover vs. two etc. At the end of the day, if you have to come on here and ask a bunch of these questions, you are better off just taking a few hours and going to two LBSs and just chatting with the folks in there to see what works...most will be helpful and should point you in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It depends on your actual inseam too. Long legs for your height will make it easier on a smaller bike to get a good cockpit fit. That's what matters when you're handling the bike riding.
Try a 17.5 with a short stem at your lbs. They can swap in a 60mm in a couple minutes for a test ride. Just ask one of the service guys. They'll have a box of used stems in the back.


----------



## CyberManiak (Sep 6, 2015)

Just remember that trek uses two sizes, don't ask me why. But one is the virtual one and the other is the actual frame size, in this case could be that the virtual is 18.5 but the actual frame is 17.5. I have a friend with an xcalibur 2015 in that size 18.5/17.5 i'm 5'5" and I can use it fine. So if you can go and take it for a ride. And check the sticker where it say the size. 
Marlin 5 - Trek Bicycle


----------

